# انهيت تصنيع ماكينتي الاولي............. و لكن!!!!!!!!



## neo_23 (22 يوليو 2011)

ألسلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع علي المساعدة الفعالة و التي مكنتني في النهاية من تصنيع الماكينة الخاصة بي و ساعرض اعمالي عليها لاحقا

المشكلة انني لم استطع سوي الحفر بعمق ثابت و لكني اريد التفريز علي الماكينة باعماق مختلفة
انا استخدم برنامج kcam للتحكم بالماكينة فهل هو لا يصلح لعمل تفريز باعماق مختلفة؟
ادخلت gcode تم عمله علي برنامج ug-nx5 لشكل باعماق مختلفة لل kcam و لكن المسار ظهر بشكل غريب

ارجو مساعدتي سريعا في استخدام ug-nx5 لعمل الكود و kcam للتحكم. او اقتراح اي برنامجين اخرين لعمل الكود و التحكم بالماكينة لعمل تفريز باعماق مختلفة

و شكرا


----------



## kwspace (24 يوليو 2011)

وعليكم السلام

اخي الكريم تأكد من إعدادات Z axis
قد يكون ثابت على معيار معين


----------



## neo_23 (25 يوليو 2011)

محور z يتحرك و لكن الماكينة يمكنها الحفر فقط

المشكلة لنني احتاج الي تفريز الاشكال و لا اعلم البرامج التي يمكنها عمل الكود و ارساله للماكينة

لقد استخدمت برنامج ug-nx5 لعمل الكود و لكن برنامج mach3 لا يقبل بعض اجزاء الكود
جربت برنامج kcam و قبل الكود و لكن المسارات ظهرت بشكل عشوائي مع انها كانت سليمة في محاكاة برنامج ug-nx5

ارجو المساعدة سريعا


----------



## kwspace (25 يوليو 2011)

هل تقصد ان الماكينة تحفر 2d
أي تحفر على مستوى واحد فقط؟

إذا المشكلة في ملف التصميم نفسه
جرب ملف التصميم المرفق
وأخبرني بالنتائج


----------



## neo_23 (27 يوليو 2011)

هل جربت الملف علي برنامج kcam؟

لان الامتداد لا يتوافق مع البرنامج. لقد جربت ادخاله كملف g-code و قبله البرنامج و لكن لم يتحرك عند التشغيل

ثم ان مشكلتي انني اريد البرامج التي استطيع بها عمل الكود لتصميماتي الخاصة كما اريد معرفة برنامج التحكم المتوافق مع برنامج التصميم و ليس ما اريده هو كود جاهز لاجربه


----------



## kwspace (30 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم
جرب الماستر كام او السوليد وورك او الكورل درو


----------

